# Welchen Linux Kernel habe ich?



## terravotion (14. März 2006)

Guten Morge meine Damen und Herren

Ich habe gestern Linux so zum testen mal auf meinem Notebook installiert...

Nun habe ich 2 Probleme:
Ich kann meine Grafikkarte nicht benutzen, welchen Linuxkernel habe ich?
(Habe SuSE Linux 8.2 Prof. installiert)

Und ich habe ein WLAN zu Hause... Wie kann ich die MAC-Adresse dieses Adapters herausfinden und schlussendlich so einrichte, dass ich aufs Netz komme?


Greez, Hunab


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. März 2006)

Die Kernel-Version findest Du durch Eingabe von

```
uname -r
```
heraus.

Was fuer eine Grafikkarte hast Du denn? Und wie stellt sich das dar, dass Du die nicht nutzen kannst? Siehst Du nichts? Dann bringt Dir der erste Tipp auch nichts, denn Du kannst die Ausgabe dann ja nicht sehen.


----------



## terravotion (14. März 2006)

ATi Radeon Mobility M10 so viel ich weiss...

Gibts in Linux so was ähnliches wie den Gerätemanager, wo ich das genau nachlesen kann...? Ich hab den Notebook schon länger nicht mehr gebraucht...?

thx, ich werd mir diesen Befehl mal anschauen =)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. März 2006)

An sowas wie dem Geraetemanager (nur besser  ) wird grad tapfer gearbeitet. Solid hoert sich auf jeden sehr vielversprechend an.
Aber im Moment kannst Du Informationen ueber Deine Hardware mit folgendem Befehl bekommen:

```
lspci
```
Oder fuer USB eben:

```
lsusb
```

Der X-Server bringt einen ATI-Treiber mit, dieser bietet aber keine Hardware-3D-Beschleunigung. Dafuer muss der Treiber von ATI runtergeladen werden. Dies ist uebrigens einer der seltenen Faelle  wo man mal einen Treiber aus dem Internet runterladen muss.


----------



## terravotion (14. März 2006)

Ich hab diesen "uname -r" Befehl probiert...
und die antwort ist: "2.4.20-4GB"

Wie komm ich in dieses 'cmd-fenster', wenn ich Alt+F2 drücke kommt zwar dieses Feldchen auf, jedoch geschah nichts, bis irgendwann zufälligerweise das Befehlsfenster gekommen ist...

lspci, lsusb geht bei mir nicht... "command not found" kommt dann immer wieder...

Das xwindow ein programm ist, mit dem ich fensterbasiert arbeiten kann... aber ist das nicht das gleiche wie kde? denn ich hab auf der ati page https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=898&task=knowledge&folderID=4353 anschaue, unterstützt dieser nur xfree......?

greez, hunab


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. März 2006)

KDE benoetigt den X-Server, davon gibt es 2 verschiedene, und zwar X.org und XFree86. Der X-Server stellt die Grafik dar, der Window-/Desktop-Manager kuemmert sich um die Fensterverwaltung und sowas. Er zeichnet aber im Grunde nicht selbst. Bevor Du den ATI-Treiber runterlaedst musst Du erstmal schauen welchen X-Server Du hast. Unter KDE kannst Du dies im InfoCenter machen. In der Konsole mit 
	
	
	



```
X -version
```
.
In KDE kannst Du ein Konsolenfenster ueber das Programm *Konsole* bekommen, dieses findest Du im Menue unter *System*, genau wie auch das InfoCenter.


----------



## MCoder (15. März 2006)

Hunab-Ku hat gesagt.:
			
		

> lspci, lsusb geht bei mir nicht... "command not found" kommt dann immer wieder...


Hast du die Befehle mit root-Rechten ausgeführt?

Gruß
MCoder


----------

